# كيف أستطيع إجراء فحص للقرص الصلب في ويندوز xp؟



## maikel fady (12 مايو 2010)

كيف أستطيع إجراء فحص للقرص الصلب في ويندوز xp؟ 
اذهب الى جهاز الكمبيوتر ثم اضغط بالزر الأيمن للفأرة على أيقونة محرك الأقراص الصلبة و اختر خصائص ثم 
اذهب الى تبويب أدوات و انقر على التدقيق الآن... ثم ضع إشارة على كل من : 
1- إصلاح أخطاء نظام الملفات تلقائياً. 
2- التفحص لمحاولة استرداد المقاطع التالفة. 
ثم انقر على ابدأ و سيجرى الفحص في المرة القادمة لتشغيل الجهاز.


----------



## noraa (14 مايو 2010)

مشكككور


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليكم



سلام ونعمه​


----------



## maikel fady (3 مارس 2011)

ميرسى نورا بنت الفادى لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
اذكرينى واسرتى فى صلواتك


----------



## maikel fady (3 مارس 2011)

ميرسى النهيسى  لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدماتك 
اذكرنى واسرتى فى صلواتك


----------



## elamer1000 (3 مارس 2011)

بالانجليزى لو سمحت

الف شكر

+++


----------



## maikel fady (8 مارس 2011)

اذهب الى my computer 
Click the right mouse button
Hard drive
اختر  Properties
اذهب الى تبويب Tools
ثم اضغط Check Now
ثم ضع اشارة على كل من 
Fix file system errors automatically. - 
Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors. -
ثم اضغط عند  start 
وسيجرى الفحص فى المرة القادمه لتشغيل الجهاز

ميرسى لمرورك elamer1000 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
اذكرنى واسرتى فى صلواتك


----------

